# Favorite MST3K Episodes



## MadPlumber (Oct 30, 2007)

*What are your favorite MST3K episodes?*

I have to say that I have not had the privilege of seeing many MST3K episodes and I had not the foresight to record them before both Comedy Central and Sci-Fi Channel respectively cancelled them.  Still, of what I have had the privilege of seeing, I would list *Cave Dwellers* and *Outlaw* as being amongst my favorite episodes.  *Santa Claus* and *Santa Claus Conquers The Martians* are also very amusing to me.  *Puma Man*, *Prince Of Space*, and *Hobgoblins* are also some good episodes from the show's final seasons.  I also thought that episode that had Jet Jaguar in it was kind of funny.


----------



## IanKeith (Oct 31, 2007)

Manos: Hands of Fate.

Hands (of Fate) down.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 31, 2007)

*Alien from L.A.* with Kathy Ireland.  THAT one was a gut-buster!


----------



## OmegaGoji (Oct 31, 2007)

*Prince of Space*  Easily my favorite episode. Everything to do with that film is why I enjoy Japanese Science Fiction & Monster movies so much.

Your weapons are useless against me![/b]


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 31, 2007)

*Merlin's Shop Of Mystical Wonders* That was funnier than hell

if you want to see them again go to youtube. they have a ton of MST3K episode they even have KTMA


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 31, 2007)

I have to agree with *Pumaman* and *Manos: Hands of Fate*, but I also got a hell of a laugh out of *The Final Sacrifice* and even a bit out of *Overdrawn at the Memory Bank*.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 3, 2007)

I liked *Mitchell*.  And another here for the Manos.


----------



## Mintywolf (Nov 3, 2007)

*The Screaming Skull!*  (The movie that dares to graphically depict: sometimes seeing peacocks, and sometimes _not seeing peacocks!!_.)

Also *The Deadly Bees*, *Jack Frost*, and *Touch of Satan* were pretty hilarious.  And yes I must also vote for *Manos*.


----------



## Dayken (Nov 5, 2007)

Space Mutiny, Manos, Time Chasers and Pod People.

Granted, I haven't seen many episodes outside of those available on DVD.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 7, 2007)

Cave Dwellers.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Nov 7, 2007)

Pod People will always be my favorite!

"Do you know what playing is, Trumpy?"
"Yes, it's when I break you in half."


----------



## JinxCA (Nov 7, 2007)

They're all so good! (Except those that are REALLY bad. Invasion of The Neptune men for one, and Skydivers) 

Space Mutiny is probably my favorite considering I've seen it a gajillion times and it's still hilarious. 

Another is Night Of The Blood Beast. I've never laughed so hard at a recurring joke (with the exception of Space Mutiny). 

"This has got Steve written all over it"


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 1, 2008)

Manos (Thhhhhe MmmMaster ddddoes nnnnnot AAaprove. Ught)
Santa Claus (There is no escaping the Clause orginasation.)
Mitchel (Mitchel!)

And Star Trek V (Let me do Something!)
A Fake MST shot in my spare bedroom and garage and featureing a Tom Servo clone that later appeared in Troops.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 1, 2008)

Big McLargeHuge


----------



## Poetigress (Apr 1, 2008)

*The Day the Earth Froze*.  Though I'm probably biased because it was the first one I ever saw.


----------

